# This lady is a crackpot old fool...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - Giving the Dog a Bone! Shiloh Siberian Husky Bad Dog Mean Dog

So, I've been reading some of her responses, and she's, like, "They won't bite me, I can take their food from them, don't you see?!" In one place, she says she COOKS her bones, and says that dogs can't digest raw meat/bones, because they're domesticated.

I posted a few days ago on the video, just mentioning (in a really nice way, mind you) that there's a way to teach dogs not to do that, called nothing in life is free, and she responds back: "My dogs are very well trained." Oh, yeah, because growling at you when you put your hand near their bones is NORMAL?!

-.-

We should all post video responses of our dogs eating RAW meaty bones, and us taking them away from them without any growling or aggression, and then add in a clip of their FULLY compact and digested poop. HAHA!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you guys keep finding YouTube videos of these whackjobs and their dogs?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> How do you guys keep finding YouTube videos of these whackjobs and their dogs?


I swear half of these are my clients. :tongue:

I had someone ask me how to pill her dog, once.
I explained that she could hide the pill in a treat.
The woman looked at me, dumbfounded...after a few weird seconds she said:
"You want me to DECEIVE my dog???"

/facepalm


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I swear half of these are my clients. :tongue:
> 
> I had someone ask me how to pill her dog, once.
> I explained that she could hide the pill in a treat.
> ...


OH MY. How did you refrain from bursting into laughter?!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

That lady is going to get bit someday, and it won't be pretty.

LOL I actually have those!! Just didn't feel like posting them.

Patchie:
YouTube - Patchie eating a raw bone

Popi:
YouTube - Popi nomming a raw bone

No aggression at all. Didn't upload Sparky's because the video was too long and I wasn't going to wait an hour for an upload xD.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, this lady doesn't know her bum from her elbow, which is fine, but she shouldn't be posing as some expert relaying a bunch of BS to people...

Some of those comments are funny.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Geezus...I usually don't put replies to videos but I had to.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> Geezus...I usually don't put replies to videos but I had to.


Your post made me LOL.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh man! I was blocked from making replies!!! haha. I was going to tell her how the study of breeding foxes with better temperaments that had color changes has NOTHING to do with the genetic makeup of how a dog eats, then just point out the fact that she's fat and ugly, and I doubt her relatives were always as fat and ugly as her. HAHAHAHAHA!



OH MY DOG! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

"Did you watch the video? Did she snap at me? Did she bite﻿ me? No, she kind of sort of growled and showed her teeth. This is a NATURAL reaction in dogs. If she was aggresive over her food, she would snap, put her fur up, snap at me. She does none of this, watch the video. 9 Years, she is 9 years old, never bitten anyone, not even another dog."

It's natural, eh? Yeah, because my dogs TOTALLY growl at me when I come near them with their food, and they TOTALLY growl when I try to pet them or even touch their food! Yeah, no, they look at me, like, "Oh, please mommy, don't take my food! I swear, I'll be a good dog!"

Ryou growls at Theus, but that's only because he KNOWS Theus will steal his food to eat it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy hellll, I wish you could have responded with that!

I can't figure out for the life of me why she thinks that's a normal behavior or why she thinks it's okay to continually poke and prod and tease her dog while the poor thing is trying to enjoy a high value item. Obviously it's not the first time she's done it. What a stupid twit. I hope her dog bites her and it's caught on video.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahaha, I can't believe she actually believes that the domesticated foxes dietary needs changed, wow.
I have NO words for that.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

If she keeps up that behavior,,, SHE is going to be the next meal !!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What the heck???? Trying to take bones away from her dogs when they are eating? Is this woman looking for attention or what? Wow shes really cracked! I'd like to see that dog really bite her, yah right only growling what????????????! More nutjobs on the utube! Whew! She's a Kooky NATURAL wierdo!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 6, 2010)

*video*

Phew that women- I posted something on the growling. I wanted to address the bone but I didn't have room and many other have already told her.
poor thing is clueless.
Rebecca


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I wasn't going to watch this because I've had enough "stupid" this week, at work.

This lady is a complete idiot. "Oh haha, isn't it so silly that my dog growls at me when I try to take its food back? HA HA HA, what a ridiculous reaction! Goofy dog!"

"Hey, isn't it hilarious that my dog who has never bitten me in 9 years finally got fed up and ripped my arm apart today when I took its food away from it? HA HA HA. Goofy dog!"

I think, out of the hundreds and hundreds of videos I've watched on YouTube, I've written 3 comments. This was my 4th. I couldn't help myself, she's a complete dipstick.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Oh man! I was blocked from making replies!!! haha. I was going to tell her how the study of breeding foxes with better temperaments that had color changes has NOTHING to do with the genetic makeup of how a dog eats, then just point out the fact that she's fat and ugly, and I doubt her relatives were always as fat and ugly as her. HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...i was also blocked !!! This lady is NUTS !!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

OH MY DOG! HAHAHAHA

So, I logged into my email today (usually check it from my phone), and went to my Spam folder. I was sifting through it, and I came across a message from YouTube, stating that she'd posted on my profile and one of my videos. This is what she posted on the video:



> Omy gosh! Don't play tug of war with your dogs! That can breed aggression! Take them back to their roots! And they might growl!
> 
> You seem to have a lot of animosity towards your ex-husband. What caused the breakup? I know you are young, so I am sure it was something stupid on both parts.
> 
> See how annoying it﻿ is for someone to judge based on a 37 second video?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Really? Is she THAT dumb? She can't even call the breed by it's PROPER name, but instead feels the need to use the slang term of "husky," which actually refers to any breed that can pull a sled, and she's trying to tell me that this can breed aggression in them?

ACTUALLY, you CAN play tug-o-war with your dog, as long as there is no growling involved. As soon as there is a growl, you release the toy and walk away. My dogs have NEVER growled at me, not ONCE, not even when I've taken food from their mouths. hahahahahaha. And she's saying that this will breed aggression when her dogs ARE aggressive? Wooooooooow. I was wrong when I called her a crack pot old fool...those words are too nice!

And the message she posted to my profile was just saying that she blocked me and saying not to play tug-o-war with my dogs. hahaha.

Too funny...


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't figure out for the life of me why she thinks that's a normal behavior or why she thinks it's okay to continually poke and prod and tease her dog while the poor thing is trying to enjoy a high value item. >>>>

To be quite honest I do think this is a normal behavior. Maybe not a desired behavior but not abnormal. The teasing is not so normal though


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I very rarely mess with my dogs' food items. And when I do, it's to prove a point, or to make sure they're not having any food aggression towards me. I don't mind their food aggression towards the cats anymore, because I've been told this is completely normal and there's nothing to do about it, but I just don't want someone giving them something, then having them get aggressive over it, or something like that, or if they were to get ahold of something I don't want them having, I don't want to get bit in the process of retrieving it. I checked today, and they're perfectly fine with me playing around with whatever is in their mouths. But again, I don't really do it that often, and it's just to make sure that they don't growl at ME.


----------

